
MIDI City 2000 - rafaelc
https://midicity-2000.glitch.me/
======
brownbat
Based on the intro I thought I was going to build a SimCity style city, then
have it played as a song.

It's more of a way to display midi files, and some sliders that can suppress
some of the data.

Not what I expected, but interesting on its own terms.

I hadn't heard of glitch.com before. Is it a common project site for these
sorts of experiments?

~~~
Kye
It's a thing from tech blogger Anil Dash. You might have seen his post on
Twitter verification:
[https://anildash.com/2013/03/01/what_its_like_being_verified...](https://anildash.com/2013/03/01/what_its_like_being_verified_on_twitter/)

------
arobase_che
A Whole New World MIDI version, nice.

------
vonseel
Hmm, uploaded a few midi files. It showed one building and then no buildings
or anything at all below the play (stop) button. What kind of midi data is
this expecting?

~~~
seandougall
It seems to be expecting Type 1 MIDI files (with instruments on multiple
tracks). It does well with those, but doesn't seem to split out notes by
channel from a Type 0 file.

